# Krups dilemma



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,

My first post here and I'm just getting into coffee. Have a gaggia classic my 'old man' gave me after he couldn't get a decent cup out of it. I struggled too, until I got a bargain Wega 64mm grinder on Gumtree and discovered freshly roasted beans! Problem is, I just can't go back to drinking c**p when I'm away at the in-laws on holiday.

So, to the point of my post... I managed to source another bargain(£30) Wega/Compak grinder and Krups XP2000 (£5) combi-machine to leave there forever and have half decent coffee. What can I do to get the best from this machine? My plan was to 'depressurise' the PF by hole saw to make a naked PF. Not sure what size the baskets are but believe they are 51mm so will need to find replacement as it is the basket that's pressurised.

Can I regulate the pump pressure/OPV as it is 15bar? Any other ideas, tips, experience would be greatly appreciated.

Ross


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

About half an hour with a junior hacksaw solved it, now just need to do the naked mod








Happy (holi)days


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, pump pressure can be reduced (with models older than 2015)

Great to hear your out of home coffee experience has been ruined - you're now part of the movement towards better coffee

Get yourself a VST or IMS basket and ditch the plastic grommet that creates the pressure - you'll be glad you did


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just to make sure, I believe Glenn's post (above) refers to the Gaggia Classic, not the Krups.


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Thanks, I guessed so.. Already have VST baskets for the Classic. Problem was I didn't know which non pressurised baskets would fit the Krups and didn't want to spend more on the basket than on the machine itself to find out it didn't fit!! Chopped out the double wall and all good so far.. Any ideas of pump pressure of Krups XP2000 40 can be adjusted out should I just grinder finer/tamp harder??

Thanks


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Just an update on my holiday home set-up...bring on the café con hielo!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the pump pressure cannot be adjusted, I think they run it directly unregulated at whatever the pump can produce.

http://www.coffeemachinemanual.com/manuals/krups/Krups_XP_2000.pdf

Link to the userguide if you don't already have one.


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I did try to get into the machine to fiddle but was thwarted early on...ended up adding a thermistor just to have a better idea of water temp. Reasonable results playing with grind and tamp pressure, used my gaggia steam wand minus panarello to get half decent milk....good enough for holiday home set-up!!


----------

